
Star Trek Writer David Gerrold Predicted Smartphone, Privacy Woes in 1999 - darkkknight
https://twitter.com/estherschindler/status/979005249452232704
======
JPLeRouzic
In "Stand on Zanzibar" by John Brunner (1969), phones have screens and are
used to get information, and computers have vocal interfaces (Shalmaneser at
least).

p38: "Occasionally when orbiting Bennie Noakes punches an encyclopedia
connection on his phone and marvels at what it tells him"

p40: "phone efficient with viewscreens"

p87: "However, when he had summed up what he could recall of Beninia—privately
wondering all the time why Norman didn't simply go to the phone and punch for
an encyclopedia"

p339-340: "A few days after they rigged up the direct-verbal inputs
Shalmaneser was the first computer ever with sufficient spare capacity to
handle normal spoken English regardless of the speaker's tone of voice—one of
the technicians asked him on the spur of the moment, "Shal, what's your view?
Are you or aren't you a conscious entity?"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_on_Zanzibar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_on_Zanzibar)

